# Forum Down 9:45 till 10:00 PM



## TulsaJeff (Sep 16, 2008)

Need to reboot the server, repair some tables and optimize the database.

*The SMF will go down at 9:45 PM for 15 minutes*


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 16, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up Jeff


----------



## walking dude (Sep 16, 2008)

see ya'll on the otherside


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 16, 2008)

please test and report any problems... thanks!!


----------



## richtee (Sep 16, 2008)

U da man...thanks Jeff... :{)


----------



## richtee (Sep 16, 2008)

ooo heavy lag going on Jeff


----------



## supervman (Sep 16, 2008)

Fix gettin booted outta chat ALL the time? 
Just askin. 
V


----------

